# Co2 help



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I had my DIY co2 all set up and working then today both bottles fizzeled out. The sugar bs and yeast were all fresh. Any ideas do you think it might be the hard water Iam on a well also does temp in the room affect it my rooms at least 70 degrees. Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

When you mix the yeast with hot water is it around 100F/38C. Some people mistakenly add boiling water.
Just a guess


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> When you mix the yeast with hot water is it around 100F/38C. Some people mistakenly add boiling water.
> Just a guess


Since I used to make bread Iam used to mixing yeast . Maybe i didnt leave it sit long enough. I have another one
going on a diffuser ladder Iam getting a bubble about every 2 secs. we will see what happens lol.


----------

